# ABN Chat room



## bottlekid76 (Oct 17, 2012)

I was thinking about something.... Wouldn't it be cool if there was a chat room on this site or associated with this site? Most of the time there are several members online here at any given time. Has this ever been discussed before? I'm not sure if its even an option but I thought it would be pretty cool myself. What do you think? Of course it would be something that Roger would have to be up for.

 ~Tim


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought that's what we've been doing all these years, and that you people are just too slow for me.. [8D]

 For now, the closest thing to a chat room is the "TODAY'S POSTS" button up top there in the lower right hand corner of the row of things to click on.. that's where I hang out if I'm here..


----------



## LC (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the Today's Post section . I love the bottles and that is my number one interest in collecting , but I have so many other interests as well . It is always enjoyable to see someone post another type of collectibles or things they are into , a person can learn a lot about different interests once in a while .


----------



## epackage (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't even like interacting with you people on the forum, why would I want a chat section?!?!?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 17, 2012)

So you could get a quick answer to your inquiry, budsky!  [&:]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it would be pretty cool to have


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm tellin' ya dude, we have one.. right here! What's on yer mind?


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 17, 2012)

I love the idea of a chat room,  only problem is there would have to be a moderator in there constantly. There are plenty of free chat hosting sites to  start an unofficial room, if anyone were do inclined to do so.  
 However any information and Q & Aâ€™s that are normally saved and searchable in this forum/thread style would be lost and  forgotten in a chat room.  Wouldn't want to take anything away from ABN.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, we could keep the bandwidth down by not allowing pics, unless hyperlinked..  and some dopey ole moderator could erase the mess in the cold light of morning..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd need a raise first.   []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 17, 2012)

What, do we have a union?? [:-]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was just thinking out loud Chuck. Travis did make a good point. 

 Live bottle conversation for those online at any given time would be somewhat enticing. []

 ~Tim


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I don't even like interacting with you people on the forum, why would I want a chat section?!?!?


 
 And you're approaching 13,000 posts?  LOL! Seriously King Jim of Posts in just over 3 years?  JK...

 PD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> What, do we have a union?? [:-]


I've gone on strike a few time and my demands were never met, maybe 'cause I didn't make any.
 I'll have to rethink that.[8|]


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tom?!?!?!?!?!?   shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh[]


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would love a chat room!


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2012)

How about video chat : ) ( : ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 22, 2012)

How cool would it be to have a live video chat link with someone at a bottle show ??


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 22, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Free smart phones and service courtesy of Charlie! I'm psyched!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, no.. I was gonna be one of them thumb suckin couch taters watchin someone shop for me.. ABQVC interactive..


----------

